# Away for a bit



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As Clianthus and I thats Jen & Jac are now away for a bit if you pm us we may not be able to answer you straight away but we will get back to you sometime or you can pm one of the other rally assistants if you want an immediate response.


Jacquie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Not Flitting again are you J..........will we see you at Stratford?.....get the kettle on we are going on Saturday for the day....


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Shall we order the recovery truck now so that is on standby?????
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

SORRY :roll: 

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Badger,

No we will not be at Stratford as we are heading down to Minehead for the Butlins Rally


Hi Keith,

What do we need a recovery truck for :roll: O i'm with you you mean Badger needing it :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jac


The missing link is Newbury Jac   


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Stew,

Newbury :?: what link is missing we been there and done that lol.


Jac


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi jac

Tow truck

Sorry, spelling error - I meant to say Newark. Did Badger get a lift home   

stew


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Have a lovely time the quad of you although are you serious about a Butlins rally. I didn't know Butlins had motorhome facilities.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

The title made me look up 8O 

"away for a bit" of what may I ask :lol: :lol: :lol:

nudge nudge wink wink :evil: :evil:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Puss Dear,

Butlins have everything even a rally field for motorhomes :lol: 


Hi RR John,

A bit of peace and quiet :lol: that is until we get to Butlins :lol: 

This wifi hot spot lark is great


Jacquie


----------

